# EMOTIVA OWNERS... I have a question 4-U



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Please let me know your experience with your amp... Do you experience hiss noise at higher volumes in silent parts in movies/ music. I just want to know for sure before I buy this amp today. I like the silence in the above described parts with my Onkyo 806. And also with 32 db gain, what am I really going to gain adding this amp in my chain of equipment . I have an idea, but I would like to hear from you with first hand experience .


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I am not here putting down , or bashing anyone's equipment or Emotiva by any means. I am just trying to get some input from the owners of the XPA series amps. The one I am looking to buy today is the XPA -5 . Please HELP! PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I have an XPA-5 and absolutely love this amp. You will not be disappointed. I'm running this amp with my TX-NR3009 and with my Yamaha RX-V1800 before and experienced no hiss at higher volumes with this amp. I'm usually running this amp with my receiver at -20dB to -18 dB with no issues.

I highly recommend this amp. Plus you get the audiophile performance without the snake oil price tag. What are you thinking about using this amp with? I'm running Axioim M60s, VP180 (Beast!) and 2 QS8s in my room and it hasn't balked yet. Plus it runs really cool, I've never had an issue with overheating with this amp.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Right now, I have a Yamaha set, The NS-777 with dual 8' drivers, matching center channel with 6.5' drivers with book shelf 6.5' drivers. I plan to revamp all my speakers after I get the electronics done. I have to do this a piece at a time, type of thing as my buget allows I have a wife and son that are both disabled. Wife has had 3 neck surguries, because she was hit by a drunk driver. My son was diagnosed at birth with tuberous sclerosis, which both are my life that I love verry much. I enjoy my theater project, I do what I can, when I can


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You want my honest opinion? Dont bother getting the 5 channel amp just get a two channel XPA-2 to power the mains. The 806 will have no issues driving the other channels on its own.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

The XPA-2 is great amp itself. If you are not looking to driving multiple hard to push products in the near future than a 2 channel plus the receiver may work.

I moved to the XPA back when I had my RX-V1800 and was looking to get 4 ohm speakers for the front. And I knew that I was moving toward 9.2 in the future.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

The XPA-5 I am looking at is $700, for that price wouldnt it be good to buy this one. Especially for upgrading in the future? I would like to get one amp that will handle my future needs also.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

A couple of times a year Emotiva has a sale usually around Memorial Day, 4th of July, and Thanksgiving. Wait for one of those and you'll pick that up for a good price. I got mine a couple of years ago for a Memorial Day sale for $500, it was hard to wait on it but I was glad that I did.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

It was $599 on sale I believe.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

So you are saying that the XPA-5 is the one that will go on sale for$599 ? or is it the XPA-2 that you are talking about at this price? I am going to upgrade my speakers to all full range either klipsch or paradigms with 7.5'' ( Paradigms) or 8''(Klipsch) all the way around.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had my UPA-5 for almost three years, and I still love it. It has plenty of power and offers solid performance.

The XPA-5 is a well-regarded amp, to be sure, but the UPA-5 is no slouch.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your going to upgrade to Klipsch speakers all the way around thats even more reason not to get a 5 channel amp as the Klipsch are very efficient and easy to drive.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I am leaning more towards the Paradigms, as I can get better deals used around here. PS, I love to crank things to ear-bleeding levels. That is what puts a smile on my face... heh... heh... heh...


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

It was the XPA-5 that I got for $599. Wait for the sale and you'll get a great deal. I wish I had 2 of them, but with the 3009 I have no need for another one.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it. I just found some Klipsch KM-6 for sale, are these any good for mains/ theater?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Klipsch KM-6 were designed more for PA systems but would work well as mains. They are 97db efficient so again very easy to drive.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I tried to lookup some info on the klipsch, I saw they were made for the military. I guess for P.A. Just as you described. The dual 10" drivers ought to be adequate, but I noticed that the horn loaded tweeter is narrow dispersion on the vertical axis. Would this be a negative aspect for home theater? Or would I be better off looking at something else, like some RF-82s. I think that is the correct model name, you know what I mean.


----------

